# Preserving the white mold on sausages after drying



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone try to preserve the curing mold on sausages after drying? I like to see it on the sausage when is served. Unfortunately it doesn't last after the product is vacpacked. I still have spots, but not a uniform coat like the hanging product has.


----------



## harleykids (Jan 7, 2016)

My mold seems to stay perfect when I just ziplock bag it, but as soon as I vacpak it simply smashes the delicate mold against the casing, and even a soft casing has ridges that cut right thru the mold and show up.  I think it is simply due to the vacuum pulled inside the bag, no way to stop it.  Mine still has a uniform coating (not spots), but that coating is broken up by the case texture that cuts thru the mold under vacuum.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2016)

It's not just the casing "ribs" cutting thru the mold, but in some areas the mold seems to be absorbed by the casing over time.

How long do you keep them in Ziploc bags?

Have you tried paper wrapping?


----------



## harleykids (Jan 8, 2016)

I should have been more specific, I only keep them in a ziplock bag when I am going to eat them within a day or so.

I vacpak everything and put it in the fridge for storage if I am not going to eat it within a day or so.

So the mold looks perfect/normal, unless I vacpak it.  Then my ridges cut thru the mold.


----------



## harleykids (Jan 8, 2016)

Atomic,

What kind of casings exhibit this? Natural casings like hog or beef, or are you using a fiberous or man made case?

Just a thought....

Jason


----------

